# Turkey nest box questions????



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Obviously I've never done this before so I need some help from those who are experienced. Thanks in advance.

How big does a nestbox need to be for a Black Spanish?
Do turkey hens need/prefer privacy and dark secluded places to lay?
What time of day do they generally lay?
What materials should be used?

Thanks so much, I want to have this ready before she wants to lay.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Obviously I've never done this before so I need some help from those who are experienced. Thanks in advance.
> 
> How big does a nestbox need to be for a Black Spanish?
> *18"x24" or so. Big enough to stand up in, and turn around. a 2'x2' area is more than fine*
> ...


about nests...I've seen some really nice "boxes" that are just 2x4's nailed together in a square. 2 boards high to keep the eggs inside. Then filled with straw. Seems to work beautifully. A cube works well...again with a board along the bottom in the front to keep the eggs from rolling out. 

IF you're going to let her sit on them, she'll likely lay 12ish, and then set. Otherwise, just take the eggs out as she lays them. If you see that she's suddenly STOPPED laying in the nest...check around for another nest 'cuz she might have decided "eggs go missing in that nest...need new nest".


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Make sure you have extra places for them to nest (what you think is a good box may they may not like). Last year mine shared nests, and left one unused. It worked for collecting, but I think that is was a factor in their bad hatch rate when they sat.


----------



## English Oliver (Jul 2, 2008)

I am planning on using an open top 50 gal barrel laying on its side with a 6" board to keep in the bedding and eggs for my Bourbon Reds. Will this work?

"O"


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a covered cat litter pan I could use. But the whole thing is a moot point now. Found the hen attacking a duck yesterday. This pair has to go. Anyone in Ohio want to buy some killer turkeys?


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't give up on them, they all get a little "aggresive" this time of year. The toms want to mate with everything female, and run off everything male. The hens are protecting their area. I have a seperate pen just for my turkeys for this time of year, once they start their crazyness, they get pened up. When they laying is over, I let them back out and things go back to normal.


----------

